# Most Unusual Vehicle on the Beach!



## BLUESMAN

I was running my mouth on the DE/MD forum a few minutes ago and had a flash back.

During Vietnam I was stationed on Adak in the Aleutians for 14 months. We did a lot of fishing and drinking and drinking. Anyway one of my 'shipmates' had a VW beatle with a sun roof.
Believe me the sunroof wasn't necessary in Adak!
The weather was very inclement (bering sea), We would drive the bug right up to the tide line open the sun roof and fish from inside the car.
Many dolly varden and salmon fell to the VW. I have somewhere some pictures of us fishing from the yellow VW, what a hoot!

Other than the Rolls Royce that I've seen at Hatteras a few times anyone else see "unusual" rides on the beach? Please keep it to vehicles, I know there are numerous unusual individuals out there!


----------



## bstarling

*The Rolls gets my vote*

I think the Rolls takes the cake. I had to knock myself in the head to wake up the first (and only) time I saw it. Someone spent some time and $$$ to do that.

Bill


----------



## thebeachcaster

I saw that rools too. the best part is it had a plastic walmart rack on the front of it.


----------



## Smoothbore54

About 25 years ago someone used to drive a surplus "Weapons Carrier" on the beach at Hatteras inlet.


----------



## ishootback

I always get a chuckle when I see a lifted car body on a 4X4 frame. 

I once saw a hearse on the beach. It was jacked up about 12" huge knobby tires. The guy must'a been dieing to get on the beach...


----------



## BLUESMAN

*Taxi Service!*

I've often wondered why someone didn't start a taxi or bus service on the beach with a surplus deuce and a half or duck? But I guess I'm glad they haven't!


----------



## Sea2aeS

were talking about the beach, not THE BEACH aka Normandy


----------



## 1BadF350

Anybody seen the guy up at Corolla withe the MAN 8 wheeler. That thing is huge! The tires must be at least 4 feet tall.


----------



## BLUESMAN

*If I'm not mistaken!*

Deuce and a halfs were used for the mail and other deliveries quite successfully on the outer banks before route 12 was paved. They use ducks for sight seeing in the historic section and on the river in Philadelphia everday. That's way west of Normandy. opcorn:

Never rode in one but they scare the heck out of me when I see them on the Delaware


----------



## NCSrfsh

I was probably 10-15 years ago we were just north of The Point when a stock 71 or 72 Olds Cutlas came cruising by. What made it so funny for us was one of the guys in the group had come down in his Isuzu Trooper but he wouldn't drive it on the beach because he kept getting stuck. Claimed it was the truck. We still give him a hard time about it.


----------



## longcast

'75 thru '80 I drove a AMC Gremlin on the beach. I could get to Hat inlet, the Point and the South side beach at Oregon inlet. Let the air out and away I went. I could sleep in it 'cause I took the passenger seat out & put plywood from the dash to the lift gate (7 1/2' long). It got a little cheezy during a NE blow that lasted over a few days.


----------



## BLUESMAN

*Longcast*

I have to agree with you I owned a Gremlin as a daily driver for a while - it was most unusual on the street let alone on the beach! opcorn:


----------



## can't fish today

I've wondered if a golf cart could be converted appropriately. Anyone seen one of those?


----------



## Digger

In '76 and '77 I drove a Ford Falcon station wagon(yellow) with my heaver on the roof rack, all over Hatteras Island and never got stuck(just aired down and planned where I was going).


----------



## BLUESMAN

*Re golf Cart!*

I shoot sporting clays and a lot of guys and clubs have adopted golf carts (gas and electric both) to the sporting clays trails. Looks like they have oversized tires and a little lift. The gun/shell racks could easily be converted to rods and coolers. 

Don't most beach access areas require that your vehicle be properly registered though?


----------



## DERFM

> Don't most beach access areas require that your vehicle be properly registered though?


yup, licensed and registered


----------



## bstarling

*GolfnCart*



DERFM said:


> yup, licensed and registered


Maybe wrong, but I think there are "golf carts" that are street legal and can be registered in NC.

Bill


----------



## DERFM

bstarling said:


> Maybe wrong, but I think there are "golf carts" that are street legal and can be registered in NC.
> 
> Bill


if they are street legal , licensed and registered you can use them .


----------



## philmays

About 20 years ago we had pulled over to help this guys get his truck "unstuck" at Kure Beach when this OLD man drove by us in a 73 Buick electra. We couldn't push anymore we were laughing so hard. What made it even funnier was the guy we were pushing out got so pissed he didn't even thank us when we got him out,....just drove off. 

We laugh about that to this day!


----------



## Papa-T

First time I seen the 4x4 class C motor home on the beach at Hatteras I did a double and triple take. Don’t know who drives it but I never seen it stuck.


----------



## Happy Hours

my father drove his " bread truck/ camper " on the Hatteras beach years ago with me and 5 or 6 of my new friends I met at Billy Mitchell campground. I was probably 14 at the time. . We would stop, fish a little and then all push it to get it rolling and jump in the large side door. He ended up having to winch it back across the ramp at the lighthouse. HA Good Times !!!!


----------



## VA-Apraisr

Not so unusual as a hearse, 8-wheeler or 73 Buick ..................


----------

